# Weedeater head won't spin.



## Idoitmyself (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave: Hi all... I'm new.

 I think I broke it. I have a Weedeater TE475 auto feed Twist&Edge (Gas powered). The engine runs beautifully, but the head won't spin. I don't think the flex shaft is broken, therefore I'm thinking I stripped or broke the flywheel or something in that area. Anyone have any ideas? Also, is this something I can attack myself or should it be left to a professional. (I am very brave  )

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It is possible that you broke the clutch on the engine, but you may have stripped out the head. I'm not very familiar with Weeder head assemblies, but on some weed trimmers there is a plastic adapter between the actual head and the flex shaft. The adapter is designed to strip if the head binds up or jams for some reason.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I can assure you about 95% that the shaft is broken. That model does not have a clutch. You can take off the motor by taking off the handle and you'll then see a couple of screws that hold on the motor. Remove the motor and you can slide out the flex shaft. Hopefully it is broken off on the motor end and not the "trim head" end as it is for the most part impossible to get the broken shaft end out if it is.


----------



## Idoitmyself (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for your quick posts.  I took it apart again to be sure and as I originally thought, the shaft is definitely not broken. What about the other 5% of possibilities. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The first thing I would do is with the engine removed is put the flex shaft in the shaft tube. Now turn the flex shaft with a pair of pliers and see if the trim head will spin... hold the head to make sure it is driving it properly. If it is not driving the head then it is possible that the square drive in the shaft tube is stripped.

At this time look at the trim head and make sure it is properly secured to the end of the shaft... it is possible that it is loose or the area where it slips on the hex on the end of the shaft is all stripped out.

If that's OK and since you have the engine off, look at the square drive that is on the engine. Is it rounded off?

The last possibily is that the engine was not fully on the shaft tube but that is close to impossible to happen with that model since the motor actually screws to the handle.

That's about all I can think of off the top of my head that could cause that problem.


----------

